# Hitachi(model# tr-12)router



## rayzor51 (Jul 3, 2011)

ve realised that the dremel will not do the things I thought it would, so I will only use it for carving pine.

I have been offered a HITACHI(MODEL# TR-12)ROUTER for $79.00 it is in good condition cosmetically but what do I look for that moght be a potential problem and is $79.00 a good price for this unit s/hand?:fie:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Must be a a model not made here in the states so I cannot help ya but I would try a spin with a bit in it make sure motor feels strong and collet tightens around the bit holding it snuggly $79 does not sound bad if it is in good shape ...Good Luck


----------



## rayzor51 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks papawd


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

They show it on Amazon ,have a few reviews as well.

Amazon.com: Hitachi TR-12 3 HP 1/2-Inch Plunge Router: Home Improvement

Looks to be similar to the Hitachi M12V ,except it appears to be single speed. Probably a solid and reliable router from everything I've read about the M12v. For $79 I'd grab it.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tim

I thought the TR12 was the model which preceded the M12 (mk1). I can recall references to them in Fine WoodWorking magazine 25 or more years back (I just looked at a few old copies of FWW and they are certainly advertised in FWW #37, Nov/Dec _1982_, yes eighty-two!). I recall reading that theye were pretty reliable routers with one minor flaw - Hitachi didn't put fully shielded bearings in them which made them prone to premature lower bearing failure when used constantly in a router table. I also recall the solution; the bearings are apparently proprietory so 3rd party _shielded_ replacements should be a breeze to obtain when the time comes.
Hope that helps

Incidentally, that Amazon page seems a bit screwed up..... _"Here is the ultimate value in *18V cordless combo kits*"_ ?????

Regards

Phil


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Phil,I bow to your superior knowledge.I was going by the hp rating and what I've been able to find out researching my own hitachi router. I couldn't find anything wrong with the amazon link,perhaps you are logged into a different version/country of Amazon and it's tossing you to what ever it can find? I think it's a good value based on the price $79 for a 3 1/2 hp router. But that's up to Rayzor51 to determine,I'd at least ask to turn the thing on and listen for any rattling before handing over the $$$.


----------



## rayzor51 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks all for the input I think I will buy new I have since found out there are no spanners or guides for the darn thing so new will be better., at least a warranty.

how about 1/2" ryobi?


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 11, 2009)

FWIW Rayzor I have had my m12v for about 10 years and its a workhorse.


----------



## rayzor51 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did anyone notice the new M 12VE link at the bottom of the page? This looks like the best deal in the 3+ hp range. It includes a bit and guide bushing along with the other goodies and for $209... I wonder if BJ has ordered one yet?

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-M12VE-High-Powered-Variable-Plunge/dp/B004BG2JJO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_7


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

I have this one-

Amazon.com: Hitachi M12V2 15 amp 3-1/4-Horsepower Plunge Base Variable Speed Plunge Router with 1/4-inch and 1/2-inch Collets: Home Improvement

I was pretty impressed with the value for the money. Were I going to buy new today I would likely buy the 2 1/4 hp Milwaukee combo kit . I really like the little Milwaukee 5615 I own.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 11, 2009)

Np, gl


----------

